# Green beans and tasso



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Having about 15 folks over for Thanksgiving and trying to mix up the must-have items from the last 40 years with at least a couple new things. Since my mom is one of the guests, some green vegetable is a must or we'll all surely die before the meal is over.

I think the combination of some fresh beans and tasso sounds interesting, but I'm always hesitant to just plow ahead with a new combination the first time at an event like this. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions for this dish, or other similar alternatives?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think fresh beans and tasso sounds awesome. How about greens and tasso?

Kuan


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Greens and tasso sounds good as well, and I may try that another time too! Biggest issue I'm having is finding anything other than snap beans and pole beans. The snaps had better work since they're sitting outside in the floorboard of my car!


----------



## diego (Sep 23, 2002)

What is tasso? Never heard the word. But I know I would like it.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Tasso is a heavily smoked ham with a peppery rind, usually used more for flavoring than as an entree. Usually a Cajun deal.


----------



## georgia (Feb 13, 2003)

Have you tried fresh green beans. Take off ends, rinse, do not break ut beans but put into a pot and steam with some fresh mushrooms, bacon, onions.

Another suggestion is squash (any variety) sauteed with onions.

Another suggestion would be Chayote (a green squash) cut up and added to any dish or alone with maybe onion, mushroom, tomatoes, bacon or even tofu. The Chayote will pick up the other flavors that it is cooked with so will the tofu.

You might also make some zucchini bread (leave the peel on) for the green flecks in the bread (taste like spice) or even zucchini in cake, pancakes you name it zucchini can be very adaptive.:chef:


----------

